# 1952 Elgin Outboard Motor Fuel Mixture with Oil



## Gotafish (Aug 8, 2014)

I am very confused to as What Kind Of Oil I Can Use To Use When I Mix With Gasoline To Keep This Motor SAFE, This is what the Website Says:

Prior to 1951 Sears recommended 3/4 pints of SAE 30 or 40 weight motor oil per gallon of gasoline for all motors. Starting in 1951, the specified mix was changed to 1/2 pint per gallon in all motors. Today, modern 2-stroke oil with the TCW-3 designation should be used on all water cooled motors. Air cooled outboards should use 2-stroke oils with the TC designation such as used by weed whackers and chain saws. Modern automotive oils should be avoided at all costs. All of the 1946 - 1954 motors should run fine on 1/2 pint per gallon...

I do know that I should NOT use TCW-3, as it is used for Water Cooled Motors, With further research I have found it Says to use TC-2T Types, This type of Oil is not available anymore either,(at least I can't find any online or in my town),, Yes I can use The Old 30 or 40 Weight Oils, but it will smoke a lot, thats why it was changed by The EPA, Please I would like to get the right oil (Name Brand, Make, Or Any Other Oil) That will Be Safe To Use, This Motor is Old but Runs Very Good and I don't want to hurt it,,,
Any Help In This Would Be Great,, Thank You Very Much....

https://www.elginoutboards.org/elgin1946to54.htm


----------



## Gotafish (Aug 8, 2014)

I should Add that this is a 2 Horse Power Air Cooled Motor,,


----------



## SumDumGuy (Aug 8, 2014)

If you run that motor at the 16:1 ratio called for it will not get damaged. {I'm gonna wait for mix hating}
Just buy some of the weed wacker oil at walmart, mix and run.
Good - 2- Go.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 8, 2014)

Todays current chain saw lubricants are what most of the AOMCI guys run in their Elgins. They all mix at the engine manufacturer recommendations. No less.


----------



## lswoody (Sep 6, 2014)

Back in the 70s my daddy had the same mtr on a 12' Jon boat. He mixed 8 oz of chainsaw oil per gallon.


----------

